# Pancetta (UMAI)



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 16, 2015)

So I started my Pancetta on Saturday. I used the recipe from the UMAI site minus the juniper berries (I never have these at home). When using the recipe, I broke out all of the ingredients into percentages used and I use that method of figuring how much of each spice to use. I find it much easier to weight ingredients this way especially seeing as every piece of meat, whole muscle especially, will weight different. This will cure for 10 days and then get rinsed, rolled and tied, and sealed into an UMAI bag for drying in the fridge. 

Turns out the cake pan I bought it a perfect size for about a 5 lb slab of belly.













20150214_130523.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Feb 16, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like your off to s great start. Juniper berries we have them everywhere. I missed harvest time last fall so I am running a bit low now.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Case. I've never added them into anything that called for it and I can't say I haven't loved the final product without them. I can't say I've ever tasted them either so there's that too. Ohwell, this things smells amazing already in the cure, so I just know it's gonna be good.


----------



## tropics (Feb 16, 2015)

rg looks good I just picked up some Juniper Berries in Bed Bath and Beyond. Were you able to find the 2 1/2 gal zip lock bags?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 16, 2015)

tropics said:


> rg looks good I just picked up some Juniper Berries in Bed Bath and Beyond. Were you able to find the 2 1/2 gal zip lock bags?


I never thought about looking there....odd. I picked up that big cake pan and it fits perfectly into it, so I'm happy. The slab that's in the pan right now it about 4 lbs or so. It's a pretty thin belly really, so I have no doubt this pan could fit a larger/thicker piece with no issues. If I wanted to, I could stack the belly and just flip daily for curing. I'm happy with this one.


----------



## gary s (Feb 16, 2015)

I had ordered some online from one of the spice companies

Gary


----------



## chewmeister (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 3, 2015)

Well that Pancetta was pulled from the fridge, rinsed off, and tied and bagged up last night. It will now sit until it's lost a minimum of 30% of it's weight. See ya'll then.













20150302_183546.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Mar 3, 2015


















20150302_183531.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Mar 3, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 3, 2015)

I will be watching this one I love that stuff

Gary


----------



## rbacci (Mar 3, 2015)

looks great. Pancetta is on my next to do list. I'm going to keep watching this.


----------



## rbacci (Mar 3, 2015)

one more question, what is the UMAI site?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 4, 2015)

http://www.drybagsteak.com/ is the website.


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 4, 2015)

Just curious... What are going to do with the final product?

Coal miners pasta? Carbonara...

A few menus ago I used it with sweet potato gnocchis.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 4, 2015)

I haven't given it that much thought. I'm usually one to just slice and snack. I know I'll freeze some for when there are parties for sharing. Maybe I'll think of a dish to put the ends into.


----------



## cdn offroader (Mar 4, 2015)

RG, looks good. Seems like the umai bags are really becoming popular. Do you notice much difference between these and regular dry cured products?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Do you mean that final product the UMAI produced? If so, I thought the final product were very nice. I've got a curing chamber also, but it's not been used to it's fullest potential so I can't say I've made anything the traditional way either.

I've only had 2 things come out of the bags (Soppressata and Chorizo), but as of now I've got a Lonzino, Soppressata de Calabria, Andouille Salami, and this Pancetta going in them. The Lonzino will be the next to come out.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 4, 2015)

Looking forward to sliced views. I agree with welsh...pasta carbonara is best with pancetta.


----------



## rbacci (Mar 4, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> http://www.drybagsteak.com/ is the website.


I spent a little time looking around the UMAi website and all I can say is DAMN YOU!!!! DAMN YOU ALL!!!!! now I have another obsession!!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah I know gets you all excited   I can't wait to try something else

Gary


----------



## ak1 (Mar 4, 2015)

So why exactly does one need an UMAI bag? 

I've been making pancetta for years and it's basically a cured belly then hung to dry.  What does the bag do?


----------



## rbacci (Mar 4, 2015)

From what my rookie mind can tell is it allows you cure meats without the need of a curing chamber. They let moisture out but keep bad stuff from getting to the meat and allows you cure in the fridge.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 4, 2015)

AK1 said:


> So why exactly does one need an UMAI bag?
> 
> I've been making pancetta for years and it's basically a cured belly then hung to dry.  What does the bag do?


The bag allows drying of meats to take place in a less than ideal environment like a fridge where the temps are below 40 usually and RH is very low. If you're able to control those 2 factors, then these bags aren't really needed. But if not....like many...they provide access into the world of dry cured meats.


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Cool, just learned something

gary


----------



## ak1 (Mar 4, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> The bag allows drying of meats to take place in a less than ideal environment like a fridge where the temps are below 40 usually and RH is very low. If you're able to control those 2 factors, then these bags aren't really needed. But if not....like many...they provide access into the world of dry cured meats.


Thanks for the explanation. That's a great concept.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 4, 2015)

You're very welcome. I've got a number of things in them right now, and I'm overall happy how the 1st run turned out. I'm looking forward to these results as well.


----------



## dls1 (Mar 5, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> I've only had 2 things come out of the bags (Soppressata and Chorizo), but as of now I've got a Lonzino, Soppressata de Calabria, Andouille Salami, and this Pancetta going in them. The Lonzino will be the next to come out.


Nice product selection you have coming up. Some of my favorites, especially the Soppressata di Calabria. When preparing that, did you use authentic Calabrian chile powder or paste, or did you take a different route?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks dls1. Can't say how excited I am for this stuff to come out. It's gonna be a few more weeks on the salamis and maybe  another week on the Lonzino. I've also got 2 Coppa cuts curing that'll come out this weekend and be tide and hung in my curing chamber instead of the UMAI bags. One of these is going to get 10-12 hours of cold smoke also before getting hung in the chamber.

For the Calabria, I used Len Poli's recipe which doesn't include that authentic spice. I have a feeling I'm going to be getting more serious into the dry curing, so I'll probably be picking up some more of the authentic spice stuff in the near future.


----------

